# How often do you wish you could quit school.



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

It depends on what do you want from life. I for example never wanted that 9-5 job lifestyle that sucks you dry. Just some warm place where I get things done and that pays me enough so that the rest of the time I can do whatever I want. My older Brother is the dirrect opposite of me; he has an economy degree, a well-paid job at a car factory, his own house and a shitload of debt he will have to repay for the rest of his life. The vast majority of the people around us would say he has a better life than me because of all that(except the debt of course), but when I see him once in a while, I can see that he is getting tired of this lifestyle more and more. 

But yeah, college degree... I don´t have any. I tried to get one, but in the end I didn´t really care about it. I rather spent all that time at studying foreign languages and now I speak english, german, russian and japanese. In Europe the more languages you speak the better.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I wish I could quit everyday. But I can't because I'm in this money pit until I graduate. In addition the alternatives in the form of job prospects is very minimal and low end. So I really don't have any other choice.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Stachan said:


> It depends on what do you want from life. I for example never wanted that 9-5 job lifestyle that sucks you dry. Just some warm place where I get things done and that pays me enough so that the rest of the time I can do whatever I want. My older Brother is the dirrect opposite of me; he has an economy degree, a well-paid job at a car factory, his own house and a shitload of debt he will have to repay for the rest of his life. The vast majority of the people around us would say he has a better life than me because of all that(except the debt of course), but when I see him once in a while, I can see that he is getting tired of this lifestyle more and more.
> 
> But yeah, college degree... I don´t have any. I tried to get one, but in the end I didn´t really care about it. I rather spent all that time at studying foreign languages and now I speak english, german, russian and japanese. In Europe the more languages you speak the better.


This is interestig to me. I also like to learn languages. The rutine and self disipline is my difficulty


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Positrona said:


> This is interestig to me. I also like to learn languages. The rutine and self disipline is my difficulty


In my opinion, the trick to learn foreign languages is not just to have the discipline to learn it. The most important part is to be in contact with the language on various levels(just like me right here ). I use english mostly to get whatever information I cannot get trying to use my native Slovak or Czech(which is very similar to slovak). Today, to speak english is universally beneficial if you want to find as much information as possible. 
I learn russian mostly through watching tv and movies, playing games and such. But since Russian is a Slavic language, just like Slovak, it is not so difficult to learn it. 
German on the other hand is quite a nut to crack if you don´t know how exactly would the language interest you. For me, the answer is literature. To be more precise - philosophy. Reading Nietzsche, Freud, Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels in their native language is something really special, but difficult at the same time. 
The last language is japanese. I still don´t speak it on a level I would be atleast somehow satisfied with and that´s why I am not very prone to communicate in it. Still need a lot of time to learn it properly. 

I think when you learn languages it is important to have patience, because learning a foreign language is a hobby that will take you your entire life(not many people seem to realize it). You have to take slow steps and not expect to be perfect at it just in a few months. 

What about you? What languages do you speak aside from english?


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

MWF 9:30 to 11:00, not college, just my computer science/Java course.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Stachan said:


> In my opinion, the trick to learn foreign languages is not just to have the discipline to learn it. The most important part is to be in contact with the language on various levels(just like me right here ). I use english mostly to get whatever information I cannot get trying to use my native Slovak or Czech(which is very similar to slovak). Today, to speak english is universally beneficial if you want to find as much information as possible.
> I learn russian mostly through watching tv and movies, playing games and such. But since Russian is a Slavic language, just like Slovak, it is not so difficult to learn it.
> German on the other hand is quite a nut to crack if you don´t know how exactly would the language interest you. For me, the answer is literature. To be more precise - philosophy. Reading Nietzsche, Freud, Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels in their native language is something really special, but difficult at the same time.
> The last language is japanese. I still don´t speak it on a level I would be atleast somehow satisfied with and that´s why I am not very prone to communicate in it. Still need a lot of time to learn it properly.
> ...


HI!  I'm so sorry, for some reason I did not see your reply before now! Wow you are lucky to know slavic languages, they sound so pretty, in my oppinion roud: 
I use the application Duolingo which is free and I agree on your good advice to take it step by step! Right now I have a school exam in norwegian language so have to focus on that but it will finish this week :happy: But I still must do nature-science, though, but there is not exam in_ that _subject yet.
Do you like philosophy a lot too? It seem so, it is interesting subject!


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Positrona said:


> HI!  I'm so sorry, for some reason I did not see your reply before now! Wow you are lucky to know slavic languages, they sound so pretty, in my oppinion roud: I know a few words in several languages, ahahha! I know norwegian (mothertongue), english, a little german (not much, it is a bit diffcult yes, hahaha) and a tiny bit of french and albanian and a few words like _ek ben_ in duch, _je je_ in danish and _presis _in sweedish, and I can count to ten in Japaneese and say _nihow_/ hello in chineese and _spasiba_ and _хорошо_ in russian, for example h::laughing:
> I use the application Duolingo which is free and I agree on your good advice to take it step by step! Right now I have a school exam in norwegian language so have to focus on that but it will finish this week :happy: But I still must do nature
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Stachan said:


> In slovak we have a term that desribes slovak inparticular and slavic languages in general: ľubozvučný(ljubozvuchnyi). The Word itself consists of two words: ľúbiť(to love), zvučiť(to sound). So basically slavic languages sound to slavs themselves like love.


Hahaha!!! That is so cool )) Then I was right about my description roud:



Stachan said:


> Atleast they do to Slovaks since our language is very soft for the ear. I hail from the historical region of Slovakia where the codified language comes from. We also do speak the most soft yet the most deep form of slovak.  But in general, slovak languages is called the slavic esperanto since it is very closely tied with Old Church Slavonic and because of our position in the "center" of the slavic world.


Cool! Do you understand any other slavic languages? I like the sound I think a lot because when I was a child we used to watch movies like "Majka" (Norwegian nickname for series). I even liked this so much that I cut my hair like Majka below:






and "Tre nøtter til askepott" (Norwegian name for Cinderella):







Hehehhe yes but in most languages it is just a few words I know yet. I have to consentrate on my current school degree, so unfortunetly I don't get as much time for that as I'd like. How did you come up with the idea to study japanse? I learned most of the few words I know in karate-training as a child :happy: :kick:



Stachan said:


> I am indeed interested in philosophy. In this way, Germans as a nation gave us a lot. I think in this field they are the most influential along with ancient Greeks and Romans.
> Do you have a favourite philosopher or favourite thought?


Hmmmm I don't think I have a favorite one, but I like lots of wisdom sayings and just to learn and think about it in general, and I think wisdom quotes and moral questions are interesting for example since they can prepair you for situations in life where you have to make ethical difficult choise and make up your mind quick, and offcourse because I am inesterested in right and wong/justice and such. It is hard to pinpoint. :thinking: :happy: I have not studied much in school, but we have talked a little about such things as deontology versus utalitarian ethics, Kant etc. but I have forgotten much of it now unfortunetly. I made a short playlist on youtube where one can learn about different philosophers and what they presented.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Man, I wish I could go back to high school with my brain now. Lol.


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Positrona said:


> Hahaha!!! That is so cool )) Then I was right about my description roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I didn´t know these were popular outside of Czechoslovakia!    Well, maybe except the Eastern block. I remember Majka from times when I was a kid!
For example this version of Cinderella(Popoluška in Slovak, Popelka in Czech) is a classical Christmas movie along with Perinbaba and the soviet fairy Mrázik/Morozko(Father Winter)... Well, Home Alone is a winter classic too, I guess.  

This scene is from Mrázik. This is how slovak sounds when done right.  





Yes, I do understand most Slavic languages(atleast those I have come in contact with). Czech and Polish are the most easy to understand followed by rusyn, russian and Serbo-Croatian. But I have problems with Ukranian and it´s strong accent or Bulgarian and Macedonian which are somewhat different from other slavic languages. But the thing with slavic languages is, that you can easily learn them when you are a Slav yourself. 
That´s basically what the word Slav is all about - Slovania(in slovak) means people who speak the same language. The second meaning is people of glory. The oposite of Slav is Nemec, which is how Slavs collectively call Germans. Nemec comes from the word "nemý" - not able to talk, mute. 
But there are som other funny examples of slavic words. For example medveď(bear), when translated means "honey eater".  
Or bat is called netopier, which if translated literaly means "no feathers".  
And slavic first names are a category of it´s own. Zora(Dawn), Nadežda(Hope), Zlatica(Goldie), Ľuba(love), Kazimír(Destroyer of world/peace), Vladimír(Ruler of world/peace), Vsevoloď(Ruler of all) etc :laughing:

How did I start learning japanese? Well, I am good at languages. The more I know them, the better I feel, I guess. There was no reason in particular - I just want to speak it. I would also love to learn many more languages, but I lack the time to do so.

Maybe you can send me a link, so I can give a try to your video. ;-)

When it comes to philosophers, I have a few that interest me: Diogenes the Cynic, Karl Marx, Friedrich Engels, Plato, Nietszche etc.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

Not much as an undergrad in college.

Now that I'm pursuing a masters degree in accounting, I question every day whether I want to be in this program. I wonder if getting a masters is a bit overkill for the type of job I want. 

A lot of people talk about going into accounting firms after their masters and selling their souls for 60 hours a week for a six figure salary. And travelling around the world to do audits in luxury.

I honestly don't want that... I just wanted to be a simple bookkeeper working for a charity. My undergrad degree is probably enough for just that.


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

Free house, free school, free women? pretty much every day I wish I could go back to school.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Panorama said:


> Free house, free school, free women? pretty much every day I wish I could go back to school.


I for one support you going back to school.

Not the one you went before, obviously


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Stachan said:


> Ha, I didn´t know these were popular outside of Czechoslovakia!    Well, maybe except the Eastern block. I remember Majka from times when I was a kid!
> For example this version of Cinderella(Popoluška in Slovak, Popelka in Czech) is a classical Christmas movie along with Perinbaba and the soviet fairy Mrázik/Morozko(Father Winter)... Well, Home Alone is a winter classic too, I guess.
> 
> This scene is from Mrázik. This is how slovak sounds when done right.
> ...


Really??  That is funny, they are so opular here  You allso watched Majka?? *fistbump* Respect! :cooler:
Aaaaw that is really cozy, that Fatherwinter movie  I want to watch it at x-mas time too!!! Even though I am adult, lol XD
That is interesting with the names- You know the norwegian "Mjød" is taken from slavic and I think it is from the word "Med" because the drink is made from honey  That are some really L'uba names you got there  
Funny that Vladimir means ruler of the world/peace! XD That guy can never go to war because of his name :wink: h:
Yes isn't it good to learn many languages?? I really wish I could learn them all, if I had a super brain I would do it rigt away :happy:
Maybe one day we will be capable of just downloading languages instead of spending so much time learning them, what do you think? Or maybe that would be too much to ask, few things come completely for free in life, I guess, in one way or another ))
I am unfortunetly not sure how to send the link but I can send a video example  
Those are some interesting philosophers there  I like your style :cooler: Here is philosophy videoes:


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

General Lee Awesome said:


> I for one support you going back to school.
> 
> Not the one you went before, obviously


You should be asking yours for a refund.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Why?


Panorama said:


> You should be asking yours for a refund.


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Volva said:


> Really??  That is funny, they are so opular here  You allso watched Majka?? *fistbump* Respect! :cooler:
> Aaaaw that is really cozy, that Fatherwinter movie  I want to watch it at x-mas time too!!! Even though I am adult, lol XD
> That is interesting with the names- You know the norwegian "Mjød" is taken from slavic and I think it is from the word "Med" because the drink is made from honey  That are some really L'uba names you got there
> Funny that Vladimir means ruler of the world/peace! XD That guy can never go to war because of his name :wink: h:
> ...


Well, I´ve seen it a very long time ago.  Not exactly watched it.

Hmm, really? Well, over here it is called medovina and it is mostly served during winter months, especially around Christmas(together with hot wine). 

There are a lot of interesting slavic names. Especially female names are popular in the west. Male, not so much. Atleast not the typical ones like Miroslav, Slavomir, Jaroslav. Vladimir, yes.... But that´s that. :happy:

Well, all the languages are so different for a reason. ;-) Somebody doesn´t want us to learn them all.  

Thank you for your videos. And sorry for responding so late. I had a lot of work to do.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Stachan said:


> Well, I´ve seen it a very long time ago.  Not exactly watched it.
> 
> Hmm, really? Well, over here it is called medovina and it is mostly served during winter months, especially around Christmas(together with hot wine).
> 
> ...


That's ok ,lol just answer in your own tine! I know it tis diificult ! I also have some struggle with time lately hahahaha :kitteh:


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

When I was in high school I had a similar desire to quit school. At that time there were a lot of problems, like any teenager, especially about my studies. I studied poorly, there was no desire to teach, and teachers also regularly asked to write essays that I could not write. I was helped here. By the end of my school life, the thought of leaving school was gone, and now I understand that I did the right thing, I decided to stay to study


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

well i often wish i could quit life instead of just school!!! how about that!!!


----------

